# Im dying here can't find shrooms



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

OK Somebody point me in the right direction. I have never had morels But love shrooms in general, Somebody Give me some help here, What am I doing wrong? I have been looking around elm groves, on hillsides etc. just can't seem to find anything. Ill be at salt fork this weekend maybe there are a few there I can find.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I lost a wonderful brotherinlaw who picked the wrong mushroom. Born and raise in Italy as farmer who lived off the land, he picked them for his 40 years in US until he was 57. The one that got him could not be differentiated from an edible variety by the scientists that showed up to study this rare variety and deadly poison. I know nothing of morels or any other kind. My only hope is this happens to no one else. May you be careful with a potentially high risk activity.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Just keep looking, persistence is the best tool for most outdoor activities. Im sure you will find some ,keep going !


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Just keep looking. They can hide real good sometimes...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out last night for about an hour and hit the motherlode of p*****heads. Picked about 106 and easily left another hundred to grow some more. Hers a pic of them in the sink getting a bath:


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow Chopiq! That's a ton of shrooms!!!!!! Good find.

CG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This just in.....they are popping around here(Columbus area). My buddy and his friend got 50 Monday evening and another 15 last night.

CG


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out at lunch today in downtown Columbus and found 21 yellows.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Chopiq found yellows as well last night 43 fat ones. Found them in Delaware area


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

All right seems like they are out now. Ill try it again this weekend at saltfork. any body got any better direction on where to find these things besides elm trees. what kind of soil do they like or does it matter?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Found 31 in Columbus today along a local stream. They weren't in the floodplain, but were on the ridgeside along it.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> Went out last night for about an hour and hit the motherlode of p*****heads. Picked about 106 and easily left another hundred to grow some more. Hers a pic of them in the sink getting a bath:


are th peckerheads any good to eat? How do they compare to yellows. Do you eat the stem? Found several last night.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i like them, i think theyre just like yellows. just make sure inside the stem is totally hollow and doesnt have any cottony fibers inside. the stems are probably more meaty than the caps and are good to eat.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

They are ok, the stems make a good gravy to go over a steak, but I prefer yellows to all others.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i cant find them ether it seems that turkey are beatting me to them or something.....every place i look that they been found in the past something has the ground all scratched up


----------

